# Blank question



## fredito (Jul 27, 2014)

@ripjack13 was kind enough to send me a box of pen blanks. Amongst in the box were some pine cones cast in acrylic. After sending the box ripjack let me know it may be best to sand them rather then to turn them potentially due to they may not hold up it sounds like. I spoke with him via pm and inquired where the concern was. Hopefully I was clear that I was not questioning him as his knowledge is way way more then mine, but I let him know it was incase I bought other blanks in the future so I know what to look for as I really don't want to take a blank in the face. Rip jack recommended posting the pics hopefully get more information, here are the pics, thoughts? What do you guys look for in cast blanks? They are sweet looking blanks btw!! Thanks for everyone's help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 27, 2014)

Those are awesome blanks! With cast blanks with pinecones or other materials mixed in at the surface, there is a risk of the skew or cutter catching and causing a tear out. It is helpful to round the edges on a sander. Be sure to use very sharp tools and take light cuts. Finish it off with a CA finish to seal and protect the pinecones.

Good luck and please post some pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fredito (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks Karl. I forgot to mention they glow in the dark! Added bonus.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 28, 2014)

They look great from here.

Les


----------



## fredito (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, I guess I will give it a try! Thanks everyone for their help....this will be my first attempt at ca as a finish. Can I use my regular sandpaper if I go up to 2500 grit?


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 28, 2014)

For acrylic blanks or mixed blanks, I use sand with wet micromesh or paper for anything above 600 grit. I have found that it removes more scratches and produces a finer finish.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 26, 2014)

Fred, how did these blanks "turn" out for ya?


----------



## fredito (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm waiting to get a set of carbides before turning them. I am afraid if I tried to use the my skew it might catch and tear out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

